

The quest to turn computers into creative artists - t0dd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25095969

======
spot
"The only human involvement is to vote for favourite animations"

not true, must have been some kind of misunderstanding. there are a number of
layers of back-and-forth between man and machine in the electric sheep. for
example, people can also upload designs.

